
Do skinny people have faster metabolisms? Not really - Ultramanoid
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_3e344d84da57725f238732a13e161847
======
towaway1138
Ugh. The article completely contradicts the click-bait headline. Yeah, NEAT is
a thing, and it's basically what people mean by "faster metabolisms".

